

Crowdfunding Proposal for Symmetry/Mirror Painting in GIMP - buovjaga
http://girinstud.io/news/2013/09/crowdfunding-proposal-for-symmetrymirror-painting-in-gimp/

======
jzobrist
Very good initiative. I hope to see more and more success for these free
software improvement projects. When I see some crowdfunding success story, I
think people enjoy more and more to play the game of "donating" to projects
who fit to their needs and hope it could definitly be a viable economic model
to free software side of existings dual licencing and service support.

